

View and engage with your website visitors in real-time, built using Node - jvaill
http://soakoptics.com

======
driverdan
I tried sending test messages but it doesn't seem to work. It looks like
you're using Flash, which I have disabled. It won't be that useful if it
requires Flash since it won't work on mobile platforms.

~~~
jvaill
Hey! You're right, it's using Flash as the transport at the moment.. Not for
long though, in the coming days I'm going to switch it up to use Socket.IO
which supports virtually all platform/browser combinations (including mobile).
Thanks for giving it a spin though, would you be interested in giving it
another shot later?

------
jvaill
This is my MVP. Test account is test@jvaill.com/testing and is set up on
<http://jvaill.com/wordpress> .. Looking for feedback. :]

